# Favorite all time game?



## briansohkay (Nov 6, 2011)

whats your all time favorite? any mario lovers? mine is defenitly super mario bros for super nintendo!


----------



## The Silent 1 (Aug 21, 2011)

Metal Gear Solid 3: Snake Eater

Has pretty much everything I want in a video game. A great, cinematic story with great themes and characters. Stealth, tactical gameplay mixed with more fast paced sequences. Great, memorable boss fights and a very overall engrossing experience.


----------



## panic bomb (Dec 23, 2011)

chrono trigger, earthbound, super mario rpg. they're tied for first.


----------



## David777 (Feb 6, 2011)

This is such a difficult question to answer because in choosing just one game I'd feel as if I'm betraying so many of my most precious memories.

But if I was forced to choose just one I'd have to say Resonance of Fate. Because the memories attached to that game are unbelievably strong!


----------



## gorbulas (Feb 13, 2004)

David777 said:


> This is such a difficult question to answer because in choosing just one game I'd feel as if I'm betraying so many of my most precious memories.


I hear you!

Ok, if I had to pick ... it has to be Doom 2. Its the first action game I played on a PC. Closely followed by Quake


----------



## Shynobi (Nov 25, 2011)

My fav 

















Childhood moments


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

The Batman: Arkham series and Metal Gear Solid - Snake Eater


----------



## Knowbody (Jul 5, 2011)

MGS3


----------



## Blawnka (Dec 12, 2011)

Super mario 64 for playing alone
Super mario brothers wii was ridiculously fun with 2 - 4 people


----------



## ShiptoShore (Dec 22, 2011)

Streets of Rage 1 and 2 for Sega Mega Drive.


----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)

Max Payne 2: The Fall of Max Payne. Easily.


----------



## Nefury (May 9, 2011)

Zelda: OoT & Diablo2: LoD.

Honorary mention: Counter-Strike 1.6 \o/


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Sonic adventure 1/2 and pokemon as a child.

Heavy Rains my favourite of the ps3 era of games, but the first playthrough is much better than others.


----------



## Ohhai (Oct 15, 2010)

Zombies Ate My Neighbors


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Just one? Geez...

I guess that would be Super Metroid. I've played since release and i still play it once in a while.


----------



## fredbloggs02 (Dec 14, 2009)

Freedom Fighters. Classic game. in the demon the man playing has it on easy I think= 



 The music by Jesper Kyd, the majesty of it forever inspired me when I first played it at 13 years old. I think what really touched me about it as a kid was it's symbolism. Desolation of mediocrity, life as a dream forced underground. It was as though some isolated dead man found a small group of people with their dejected dreams and hoped salvaged paradise. Most of the story was in my head, I'd dream most of it up where the acting was terrible... Firefights all over the map, usually only the ones you joined had a chance. The characters were a bit wooden but it's what people don't say most, I think. You'd see from an open window a pocket of about 4 resistance fighters holding out like heroes in a hail of tracer-bullets; like fragmented streams of soaring angels. Purely sinister, hopeless music ending itself, a small patch of light surrounded by legions of grey/ black holding out. Sometimes 14 v 50+ in waves, sometimes 5 chase a whole platoon of bunkered soldiers, all with their guns trained on the front. .. I'd always do all the side-missions untill I had a full pack of wolves with me, then I'd take the entire map in a straight up redcoat manner lol. It felt like I'd drawn an army out of the shadows blazing into the sunlight: really heroic game. And before that you've got grenades and molotovs going off everywhere, helicopters hunting you like vultures. The beginning was always sour but always ended in a massive firefight that lit up the map, hah! It diddn't really matter whether you survived the final assault man; it ended there to the last.

I wouldn't have won unless I'd exceeded the game on the hardest difficulty; not just finished by necessity but fought everyone and conquered every stronghold. Beautiful music when it worked lol. As a kid I got really attached to that game, completed it like 50 times...never got old.


----------



## Toeter (Oct 29, 2011)

Pitfall










&










Not sure why i liked those so much but never really got into other games as much ever since.


----------



## 0lly (Aug 3, 2011)

Mario Kart 64 or Goldeneye. Just because I had so much fun as a kid playing them. Video games were much more engrossing to the 8 year old me than the 21 year old me, so I doubt I'll ever be as attached to a game again.


----------



## Robodontopus (Apr 6, 2011)

it could be Skyrim, although I haven't finished it yet, so probably the first Knights of the Old Republic.


----------



## Michael91 (Dec 7, 2011)

Definitely Metroid Prime. I love the atmosphere of that game and keep going back to replay it every few years.


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

deus ex (the first)


----------



## eyeguess (Nov 30, 2003)

Like someone mentioned earlier, I've probably logged more hours playing Mario Kart and Golden Eye when I was a kid than any other game. Could probably throw Super Mario 64 and some of the earlier Tony Hawk games in there as well.


----------



## Y Ddraig Goch (Dec 28, 2011)

Pre steam counter-strike.


----------



## Globe_Trekker (Jan 29, 2009)

Donkey Kong Country for SNES


----------



## Ohhai (Oct 15, 2010)

Y Ddraig Goch said:


> Pre steam counter-strike.


You.
I like you already.
A+ first post.


----------



## smt074 (Dec 16, 2011)

Can't widdle it down to one - a random sampling of favorite games, old and new:

Ballblazer
Ultima IV
Space Quest IV
Final Fantasy VI (III in US)
Super Bomberman for multiplayer (NO online multiplayer games even come close to the fun of this game IMO)
Castlevania IV
Chrono Trigger
HALO: CE
Half Life 2 + ep1 and ep2
Super Mario Galaxy (the first one)
Uncharted 3
Many, many more...

Out of the bunch I think Final Fantasy VI had me the most engrossed. I played through it 5 times and could always find something new in it.


----------



## Y Ddraig Goch (Dec 28, 2011)

Ohhai said:


> You.
> I like you already.
> A+ first post.


 If only it was that east with everyone. You didn't see the 3 i didnt post lol.


----------



## Ohhai (Oct 15, 2010)

Y Ddraig Goch said:


> If only it was that east with everyone. You didn't see the 3 i didnt post lol.


As long as none of them were;
Portal
Bioshock
or Oblivion, we'll be ok.


----------



## The Silent 1 (Aug 21, 2011)

Ohhai said:


> As long as none of them were;
> Portal
> *Bioshock*
> or Oblivion, we'll be ok.


What?! You didn't like Bioshock? Please explain.


----------



## Ohhai (Oct 15, 2010)

The Silent 1 said:


> What?! You didn't like Bioshock? Please explain.


Standard FPS game that looked bland and samey in every part, that everyone loved for no good reason, the story wasn't nearly as riveting and people say either.


----------



## smt074 (Dec 16, 2011)

Globe_Trekker said:


> Donkey Kong Country for SNES


It's amazing- this game still looks great to me. Still my favorite snowstorm in a game ever .


----------



## Lanter (Aug 3, 2011)

Mirror's Edge.

C'mon Dice, give us a sequel ;_;


----------



## Charizard (Feb 16, 2011)

Super Mario 64


----------



## The Silent 1 (Aug 21, 2011)

Ohhai said:


> Standard FPS game that looked bland and samey in every part, that everyone loved for no good reason, the story wasn't nearly as riveting and people say either.


I didn't think Rapture was bland at all, I loved being there and thought the game was really atmospheric and had a really eerie vibe to it. The splicers sneaking around, wearing strange masks and spouting out weird phrases and hymns only added to this. I love games like this and Metroid, where the entire game takes place in one really large place that you slowly get to explore. Now granted I don't usually like FPS (and I've found that many Bioshock fans aren't typically FPS players), but I thought there were a lot of unique elements there for a FPS. Obviously there were the strange powers you could get and all the creative way to use them. There was the way you could take control of turrets and the bots, and then there the Big Daddy fights and the little sisters to save or harvest. The story was good because of the interesting themes it dealt with, the way it unfolded with you finding the missing tapes and what not, and of course the twist near the end. I don't think any single element in Bioshock was particularly original, but I think the entire experience as a whole was really something special.


----------



## Ohhai (Oct 15, 2010)

The Silent 1 said:


> I didn't think Rapture was bland at all, I loved being there and thought the game was really atmospheric and had a really eerie vibe to it. The splicers sneaking around, wearing strange masks and spouting out weird phrases and hymns only added to this. I love games like this and Metroid, where the entire game takes place in one really large place that you slowly get to explore. Now granted I don't usually like FPS (and I've found that many Bioshock fans aren't typically FPS players), but I thought there were a lot of unique elements there for a FPS. Obviously there were the strange powers you could get and all the creative way to use them. There was the way you could take control of turrets and the bots, and then there the Big Daddy fights and the little sisters to save or harvest. The story was good because of the interesting themes it dealt with, the way it unfolded with you finding the missing tapes and what not, and of course the twist near the end. I don't think any single element in Bioshock was particularly original, but I think the entire experience as a whole was really something special.


System Shock 2


----------



## centrino (Sep 27, 2010)

Startcraft


----------



## The Silent 1 (Aug 21, 2011)

Ohhai said:


> System Shock 2


Wasn't Bioshock basically a sort of sequel to System Shock? I haven't played it, but I heard it improved on System Shock and added a lot of new elements. But regardless, I don't see how that lessens Bioshock, especially since not as many people played System Shock so the whole experience was new for them.


----------



## Y Ddraig Goch (Dec 28, 2011)

Ohhai said:


> As long as none of them were;
> Portal
> Bioshock
> or Oblivion, we'll be ok.


PGR 2, BF 2 and Minecraft but CS still wins anyway.


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

Age of Mythology. Spent a lot of time on it in the past. I still come back to it 12 years later, every so often. Classic feel rts, good campaign mode, reasonably balanced.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

fingertips said:


> deus ex (the first)


This one always lands on my top 5 list, along with Systemshock 2. 
Ion storm ftw.


----------



## Ohhai (Oct 15, 2010)

The Silent 1 said:


> Wasn't Bioshock basically a sort of sequel to System Shock? I haven't played it, but I heard it improved on System Shock and added a lot of new elements. But regardless, I don't see how that lessens Bioshock, especially since not as many people played System Shock so the whole experience was new for them.


I believe it wouldn't be far off to call is a spiritual successor, but Bioshock felt like a heavily dumbed down version of System Shock 2, bunch of elements missed out such as the RPG stat style of System Shock 2, and not only that but System Shock 2 had a pretty rad story (Alot more clever than the Bioshock story), also I played Bioshock before System Shock 2, and I still didn't find it new or interesting, just a badly paced shooter.


----------



## Ohhai (Oct 15, 2010)

Logan X said:


> This one always lands on my top 5 list, along with Systemshock 2.
> Ion storm ftw.


Daikatana 8)


----------



## ShiptoShore (Dec 22, 2011)

Logan X said:


> This one always lands on my top 5 list, along with Systemshock 2.
> Ion storm ftw.


I agree on the PC front and I myself would add Thief 1 and 2 to the list :yes


----------



## JadedCalalily (Feb 24, 2011)

Little Big Planet!!


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

ShiptoShore said:


> I agree on the PC front and I myself would add Thief 1 and 2 to the list :yes


Thief 2 is a masterpiece. The mission on the rooftops was so memorable. It made you feel like a true thief.



Ohhai said:


> Daikatana 8)


hahaha. That one is a nasty thorn in their side.


----------



## ShiptoShore (Dec 22, 2011)

Logan X said:


> Thief 2 is a masterpiece. The mission on the rooftops was so memorable. It made you feel like a true thief.


Yes! Life of the Party I believe the mission was called if I remember correctly.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

ShiptoShore said:


> Yes! Life of the Party I believe the mission was called if I remember correctly.


Yep, i think that's the one. Such a great mission.

Did you like Deadly Shadows? I didn't, other than the creepy asylum mission. 
It had too much clunkiness(?) and loading areas.


----------



## Huk phin (Oct 30, 2011)

Super Mario 3 
Diablo 2


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Kirby 64: The Crystal Shards.


----------



## ShiptoShore (Dec 22, 2011)

Logan X said:


> Yep, i think that's the one. Such a great mission.
> 
> Did you like Deadly Shadows? I didn't, other than the creepy asylum mission.
> It had too much clunkiness(?) and loading areas.


I agree. The Shalebridge Cradle was the highlight of Thief 3, great set pieces and ambiance.The damn city levels were terribly implemented and really showed the limitations of the unreal engine coupled with low quality textures, small confined zones laden with loading times and where is the lean forward and not forgetting rope arrows! :blank


----------



## General Shy Guy (May 12, 2011)

Fallout 3 by a landslide.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

Fallout 2


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Ohhai said:


> As long as none of them were;
> Portal
> Bioshock
> or Oblivion, we'll be ok.


It's not my personal favorite or anything, but why add Portal to the list of forbidden games?


----------



## Ohhai (Oct 15, 2010)

papaSmurf said:


> It's not my personal favorite or anything, but why add Portal to the list of forbidden games?


2 Hour game,
bad humor,
"Cake is a lie" was never funny.

Also if the games wern't so overly praised, I wouldn't hate them as much.


----------



## Domo (Dec 29, 2011)

Final Fantasy 7. Don't go a day without thinking of that game.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Demon's Souls, followed closely by Castlevania: SOTN.


----------



## smt074 (Dec 16, 2011)

Ohhai said:


> 2 Hour game,
> bad humor,
> "Cake is a lie" was never funny.
> 
> Also if the games wern't so overly praised, I wouldn't hate them as much.


Not my favorite but I liked Portal a lot. I thought it was hilarious. Then again I didn't have a clue about the hype- it was just a bonus game on the Orange Box to me.

I also liked Bioshock - I always thought it was crazy that so many 'hardcore' gamers treated it like it was a POS. It's obviously a high quality game - granted I've never played System Shock or System Shock 2.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Ohhai said:


> 2 Hour game,
> bad humor,
> "Cake is a lie" was never funny.
> 
> Also if the games wern't so overly praised, I wouldn't hate them as much.


Ah, gotcha. I'm personally not very fond of the notion that short games are less worthy of merit (Super Mario Bros. 1, one of my absolute favorite games, is less than an hour long), but I can understand why other people list it as a negative.


----------



## ohionick (Sep 4, 2011)

Max Payne


----------



## Regret (Oct 29, 2011)

Zelda
Morrowind
Baldur's Gate (PC)


----------



## nathicana (Dec 20, 2011)

Age of Empires III
Diablo II
Vampire: the Masquerade Redemption (so nostalgic)


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Picking just one game as my all-time favorite is pretty much an impossible task, but just for today I'll say Galatea.



nathicana said:


> Vampire: the Masquerade Redemption (so nostalgic)


I really need to play this one at some point, I've heard the writing is tremendous.


----------



## ShiptoShore (Dec 22, 2011)

papaSmurf said:


> Picking just one game as my all-time favorite is pretty much an impossible task, but just for today I'll say Galatea.


Would that be Emily Short's interactive fiction game Galatea?


----------



## panic bomb (Dec 23, 2011)

okcancel said:


> Kirby 64: The Crystal Shards.


Sorry. This was the worst kirby game until kirby's epic fail.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

panic bomb said:


> Sorry. This was the worst kirby game until kirby's epic fail.


Heh :b well I enjoyed it.


----------



## panic bomb (Dec 23, 2011)

You should be ashamed :lol just kidding


----------



## libertad (Apr 12, 2011)

yeah, really hard to answer..I wish you asked "whats your favorite ____ game(fps, rpg..etc)" lol

I would have to say rock band/guitar hero


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

ShiptoShore said:


> Would that be Emily Short's interactive fiction game Galatea?


Yep! It's not a perfect game by any stretch of the imagination, and is eclipsed in many ways by its own successor, Alabaster, but it was one of the first to make me think that games could be something more than simple entertainment. It was a really exciting moment for me, so Galatea will always be fondly remembered.


----------



## Brad (Dec 27, 2011)

007: Goldeneye for N64, Super Mario Bros on NES, Hitman series on Xbox/Playstation, Metroid series on NES/SNES/Gameboy, Star Wars Battlefront Series


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

panic bomb said:


> Sorry. This was the worst kirby game until kirby's epic fail.


Are you kidding? It had more power combinations and was a zillion times more colorful (and thus, more Kirby-ish) than any Kirby game that came before it! In retrospect, it was probably one of the finest sidescrollers of the N64 era.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

A Link to the Past


----------



## panic bomb (Dec 23, 2011)

erasercrumbs said:


> Are you kidding? It had more power combinations and was a zillion times more colorful (and thus, more Kirby-ish) than any Kirby game that came before it! In retrospect, it was probably one of the finest sidescrollers of the N64 era.


Don't get me started lol. I lost kirby 64 when my house flooded.. considered that a net gain.


----------



## peanutbutter (Nov 25, 2009)

> chrono trigger, earthbound


These are both awesome! Some one also said Zombies Ate My Neighbours which is a close second for me.


----------



## smt074 (Dec 16, 2011)

peanutbutter said:


> These are both awesome! Some one also said Zombies Ate My Neighbours which is a close second for me.


The SNES is definitely one of the all-time great systems! So many great games.


----------



## nathicana (Dec 20, 2011)

> I really need to play this one at some point, I've heard the writing is tremendous.


It is! The plot is spectacular, and I cannot see anyone who is into say the Diablo games doing anything but loving every minute of game play. I didn't like Bloodlines too much. I got too used to being pampered with an awesome plot in Redemption.


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

panic bomb said:


> Don't get me started lol. I lost kirby 64 when my house flooded.. considered that a net gain.


You ARE serious! To me, Kirby 64 is like the Mega Man 2 of Kirby games.


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

I can't decide between all, so here are my top 7:

Bioshock
Fallout 3
Mass Effect 2
Silent Hill 4: The Room
Half-Life 2 Episode 1
System Shock 2 
Metal Gear Solid 3: Snake Eater


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Oblivion


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

Halo 3, or WoW back when it didn't suck (BC/VANILLA)


----------



## ASB20 (Jun 5, 2013)

Knights of the Old Republic. My God, that game.


----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2013)

Links awakening, ocarina of time, pokemon red/blue/yellow or final fantasy 7 lol. I can't decide. My childhood would not be the same without those games


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

which, yes, I know is actually Final Fantasy VI.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Thedood said:


> which, yes, I know is actually Final Fantasy VI.


Thedood, I might actually have a man-crush on you at this point, I beat the **** out of this game as a kid.

Along with FF3 I'll mention Zelda:OoT. I might like it more than FF3, not sure.


----------



## Salvador Dali (Oct 26, 2013)

I always find it very hard to answer this question since I have a lot of games that I've really enjoyed.

My generic answer would have to be Pikmin 2. I love the Pikmin series overall, its a very innovative creation and I've always been disappointed that there haven't been many games released in its 12 year lifespan. The second game is my favourite because there seemed to be tons of things to do, plus, no time limit. Pikmin 3 was great, but I was disappointed with its length (took me 14 hours to 100% complete) and I felt like it didn't have as much replay value as the first two games.


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

crimeclub said:


> Thedood, I might actually have a man-crush on you at this point, I beat the **** out of this game as a kid.
> 
> Along with FF3 I'll mention Zelda:OoT. I might like it more than FF3, not sure.


Haha, you're like my ****ing twin man (except for that one thing we dissagreed on, I forgot what it was). Anyway FFIII is the best game I've ever played, IMO. I've beaten the **** out of it like a million times, and have actually been itching to play it again recently.

I LOVE OoT but it's not my favorite Zelda game... it would be this one:


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

Here are my top 10 SNES games of all-time. (I made this video like 2 years ago)


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

Thedood said:


> which, yes, I know is actually Final Fantasy VI.


I came here with this game and this game only in mind. Thedood and crimeclub, you guys are awesome.


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

JH1983 said:


> I came here with this game and this game only in mind. Thedood and crimeclub, you guys are awesome.


The three of us need to go out drinking or something, haha.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

Thedood said:


> The three of us need to go out drinking or something, haha.


We'd probably both need to come to you. I can't speak for Utah, but Southern Illinois pretty much sucks. I checked out your top ten. I completely agree with the top four, I spent a lot of time on Super Mario World as well. I also loved Final Fantasy X on PS2. I liked Final Fantasy 7 okay, but I just don't see in it what most seem to. It's usually the younger people who didn't grow up playing the earlier ones that are all about 7.


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

JH1983 said:


> We'd probably both need to come to you. I can't speak for Utah, but Southern Illinois pretty much sucks. I checked out your top ten. I completely agree with the top four, I spent a lot of time on Super Mario World as well. I also loved Final Fantasy X on PS2. I liked Final Fantasy 7 okay, but I just don't see in it what most seem to. It's usually the younger people who didn't grow up playing the earlier ones that are all about 7.


I'm in Miami, a pretty decent place to hang out and party, haha.

I love FFVII, sure it gets blown out of proportion with how it's worshipped, but it's my second favorite Final Fantasy game. I really like Cloud's odd, complex character, much different that all the leads to FF games before that. (cecil sorta goes from Dark Knight to Paladin pretty early in the game and honestly doesn't develop further than that). I don't like FF8 alot because of the sappy love story and junction system. FF9 is awesome. FF10 is good, after that, the Final Fantasy series kind of lost me.

Chrono Trigger and Earthbound need to get some love in here too. To all earthbound fans, if you've never played Mother 3, you absolutely HAVE TO. The game is simply amazing in all aspects. Find an emulator or something, play it NOW!


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Thedood said:


> Here are my top 10 SNES games of all-time. (I made this video like 2 years ago)


Good list, and damn I forgot about Mario RPG, that's up there in my top 5. As far as RPGs go it's hard to say that it's better than a lot of the big name ones like Chrono Trigger, but I still rank it above a lot of them because you get Squares RPG know-how with Nintendo's charm. An awesome and short-lived collaboration until Sony stole Square away from my childhood!!


----------



## WoodenFreeze (Dec 11, 2013)

Adventures in the Magic Kingdom for NES.


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

WoodenFreeze said:


> Adventures in the Magic Kingdom for NES.


Haunted house stage is so annoying, lol


----------



## fire mage64 (Jun 20, 2011)

1) Super Mario Sunshine
2) Paper Mario: Thousand Year Door
3) Final Fantasy X
4) Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess
5) Fire Emblem: Sacred Stones


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Fallout and Fallout 2 are quite high on my list. They're (and Fallout Tactics too) currently cheaper than dirt at gog.com, 0$ 

http://www.gog.com/promo/fallout_series_giveaway_winter_promo_2013

edit. 30h left when writing this


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

Skyrim, Fall Out 3, Far Cry 3, The Sims


----------



## Logston (Nov 27, 2013)

Harvest Moon: A Wonderful Life
Syberia 

Cause the nostalgia is strong


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

I really like Phoenix Wright series, best decision to download this game to my symbian phone because that's how I knew this game. sometimes the court session feels dragged though but I just love the interaction between characters and the atmosphere when you get to investigate people.


----------



## Martimnp (Aug 20, 2013)

It is very hard to answer this. My top favourite games are really close to eachother but I've got to say that Ocarina of Time is my favourite. 

Honorable mentions: Mass Effect 2, Sly 3, Pokemon Emerald, Skyrim, Chrono Trigger, Hotline Miami.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Kingdom Hearts II


----------



## Ricardomg93 (Nov 4, 2013)

The World Ends With You, i think everyone here can relate to this game since the characters have some social disorders too


----------



## Pul5ar (Feb 15, 2012)

Only one?! That's not fair 

If it has to be one, it has to be - Thief II: The Metal Age


----------



## Salvador Dali (Oct 26, 2013)

Ricardomg93 said:


> The World Ends With You, i think everyone here can relate to this game since the characters have some social disorders too


Love this game! :yes I agree about the characters being relatable as well, Neku starts off as very anti-social and misanthropic character, which I can ashamedly relate to a lot.
The soundtrack was awesome as well.


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

Earthbound 

I really love Psychonauts and Katamari Damacy as well, but the Mother series will always be really special to me.


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

Tied between Star Ocean till the end of time and Morrowind followed closely by
Final Fantasy X, and 12.


----------



## Nikola (Dec 11, 2013)

There is so many of them. Maybe Knights of the Old Republic.


----------



## Arkiasis (Jun 29, 2013)

GTA San Andreas


----------



## Double Entendre (Nov 22, 2013)

Metal Gear Solid 3


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

James Bond 007 Everything or Nothing for PS2 and any 007 video game. As with Madden Football and NCAA Football. That does it for me..


----------



## Dark Demon (Dec 15, 2013)

I have a lot on my list but i'll pick The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time, that game has and will always have a special place for me


----------



## Giygas (Nov 16, 2012)

feels said:


> Earthbound
> 
> I really love Psychonauts and Katamari Damacy as well, but the Mother series will always be really special to me.


Pretty much this post right here.


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

Giygas said:


> Pretty much this post right here.


Ah, Earthbound (Mother 2), a game really dear to my heart, and the game with the most badass boss fight song of all time!


----------



## Pompeii (Aug 25, 2013)

Super Mario 64


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Chrono Trigger








The best RPG I've ever played.

Honorable mention to Mega Man 3, just because it was the first game I bought and really gave a crap about. Like, everyday after school. Beat it a lot.


----------



## Giygas (Nov 16, 2012)

Thedood said:


> Ah, Earthbound (Mother 2), a game really dear to my heart, and the game with the most badass boss fight song of all time!


I'm a huge metalhead, and honestly I think it's this song that got me into it!


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Far Cry 3, or the Hobbit for the ps2. Had so much fun with that game. <3


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

doom


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

VipFuj said:


> doom


Mine too and also Doom 2, the third one is kind of poo.


----------



## Ricardomg93 (Nov 4, 2013)

Salvador Dali said:


> Love this game! :yes I agree about the characters being relatable as well, Neku starts off as very anti-social and misanthropic character, which I can ashamedly relate to a lot.
> The soundtrack was awesome as well.


Yes! "Calling" was my ringtone for quite some time  
I hope they make a sequel, that IOS version was so unnecessary...


----------



## Ledgarden (May 3, 2013)

Rome Total War (With mods)
Medieval Total War 2 (With mods)
Zelda Ocarina of Time
The Last of Us
Fallout 3
Fallout New Vegas
Star Wars Battlefront 2

Sorry but really can't decide between all these, but if I had to absolutely pick either Ocarina of Time or Medieval 2 with mods.


----------



## Bluestar29 (Oct 26, 2013)

Guilty Gear XX
SSBM
Legend of Zelda OoT
Fallout 3 

In that order.


----------



## EccentricCat (Dec 8, 2013)

I don't really have a favorite game, but I have a few that I really enjoy. I know a lot of people will post video game titles, since that _seems_ to be the first thing people think of, but since the title of the thread didn't specify, I'll throw in some pen and paper RPGs and board/card game titles as well.

Not in any kind of order...

Video
KOTOR
The Mass Effect Trilogy
FFVII
Guild Wars 2
The Old Republic
Plants vs Zombies
Dragon Age: Origins
The Walking Dead
Alley Cat (PC)
Family Feud (PC)
Test Drive (PC)
Oregon Trail (Old School)
Lemmings (Old School)
Prophecies of the Pattern (MuD)

Pen and paper
BESM
Exalted
Modern D20
4 ed. Dungeons and Dragons
All Flesh Must Be Eaten

Board/Card
Apples to Apples
Scum
Hand and Foot
Phase 10
Life
Cranium 
Runs and Bunches


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

I use to like super mario bros too but now I'm into cod zombies.


----------



## Gladbitt (Jul 21, 2013)

MGS3: Snake Eater

_I'm still in a dream,
SNAKE EATER!!!
_


----------



## ComeAndSee (Oct 18, 2012)

Doom
Doom 2 (Still play Doom 20 years out)
Duke Nukem 3d
Half-Life
Team Fortress Classic (I can't stand TF2)
Natural Selection
Counter-Strike
Half-Life 2

Ragnarok Online
Lineage 2
WoW (vanilla + burning crusade)

Neverwinter Nights
Dragon Age Origins


----------



## momentsunset (Nov 10, 2009)

Either Super mario world or super mario 64. Amazing games I don't ever get tired of


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

Paper Mario Story released for the Nintendo 64 console is my all-time favorite video game!! I wish I still had the cables to plug in my N64 console..


----------



## Chaotic Nerd (Dec 20, 2013)

If I had to name a few.. A link to the Past, Final fantasy 6, Suikoden 2, Super Mario RPG: Legend of the seven stars, Earthbound, and Dragon Quest 8 would all be up there.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

Chaotic Nerd said:


> If I had to name a few.. A link to the Past, Final fantasy 6, *Suikoden 2*, Super Mario RPG: Legend of the seven stars, Earthbound, and Dragon Quest 8 would all be up there.


Suikoden 2 was awesome. I saw a Youtube video of it and I played it recently and loved it.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Chaotic Nerd said:


> Suikoden 2


This game might be an underrated gem, or not. I don't know how popular it really is. But i don't see many people mention it in their gaming list on any forums.

Such a good game though.



ComeAndSee said:


> Doom
> Doom 2 (Still play Doom 20 years out)


It's kind of crazy to see how active the community is for those two games.


----------



## Moon Thief (Oct 23, 2011)

Minecraft
Civilization


----------



## Dresden (Dec 18, 2013)

_*Too many to choose a single one, stand by for a list .

Sword of Shannara (pc).
Stonekeep (pc).
Dungeon Keeper 1(pc).
Super Mario (nes/snes versions).
Tekken/2 (ps1).
Soul Reaver (ps1 to xbox, defiance).
Legend of Zelda (origional, nes or snes can't remember).
Duke Nukem 3d (pc).
G-Darius (Arcade).
Final Fantasy (7 was favourite, ps1)
Wild 9 (ps1).
Tai Fu (ps1).
Bio Freaks (ps1).
Baulders Gate 2: Shadows of Amn (pc).
Command & Conquer (origional+Red Alert, ps1)
And many, many more.
What can I say, I'm a Class-A Geek .

*_


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

It's gotta be Geometry Wars. The most beautiful game I have ever played.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

There's tons of games I love, but I'll list a few of my favourites. 

Doom, even though I never played the whole thing. We only had the first episode when I was a kid, so I played that over and over. I actually liked Heretic better.

Kid Icarus: Uprising is an awesome 3DS game, even though the controls are notriously tough to get used to. Apparently it was originally going to be a Wii game, and the control scheme kind of shows that. 

Shadow Hearts and Shin Megami Tensei are my favourite RPG franchises. Also love Paper Mario.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Dresden said:


> _*
> 
> Stonekeep (pc).
> Dungeon Keeper 1(pc).
> ...


Good list.


----------



## rosecolored (May 13, 2012)

Skyward Sword
Pokemon Sapphire
Hamtaro: Ham-Ham Heartbreak lol


----------



## Aminah (Jan 24, 2013)

Golden eye 007 is my all time favourite, followed by mortal kombat, donkey kong so many good ones but Golden eye was my first game and my favourite.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

fallout 3 on ps3 probably...


----------



## T Studdly (Jul 20, 2013)

Borderlands 2
Fallout: New Vegas
Skyrim
All 3 Spyro games for ps1
Pokemon: Heart Gold


----------



## ltrain (Sep 11, 2011)

So many to choose from but here is a few of my favourites 
Final fantasy 5,6,7,8,9,10 (Loved all of em hehe)
Resident Evil 1,2,3
Soul edge/blade
Tekken 2,3
Onimusha 1,2
Chrono trigger
Wild arms
Secret of mana 1,2
Skyrim
Super Mario All stars and world on Snes
Halo series
Counter strike (Original)
Bloody roar
Mega man x 1,2,3,4
Super Metroid

Probably heaps more I can't think of right now though


----------



## derpresion (May 17, 2012)

half life 2
final fantasy 7
portal, portal 2


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar (Nov 24, 2013)

I'm not much of a gamer anymore, but these are some newer ones I've played and liked a lot.
Assassins Creed series
God Of War series
Fallout series
Resident Evil 5
Metal Gear Solid 4
Uncharted 2&3
Red Dead Redemption
Hitman series


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

I think I posted in this thread already, but that was before I played Hotline Miami. Hotline Miami was THE PERFECT game. 

Beyond that, I loved Deus Ex Human Revolution (if I haven't said that already)


----------



## Salvador Dali (Oct 26, 2013)

The Coolest said:


> I think I posted in this thread already, but that was before I played Hotline Miami. Hotline Miami was THE PERFECT game.
> 
> Beyond that, I loved Deus Ex Human Revolution (if I haven't said that already)


Just got the platinum trophy for Hotline Miami on the Playstation yesterday. Hotline Miami 2: Wrong Number is one of my most anticipated games of this coming year.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Salvador Dali said:


> Just got the platinum trophy for Hotline Miami on the Playstation yesterday. Hotline Miami 2: Wrong Number is one of my most anticipated games of this coming year.


You must be a beast at that game, I can certainly respect that haha
:high5

I think I might just buy a Vita so I can have Hotline Miami in my pocket forever :Q

I didn't even know HM2 might come out so soon! One more reason to keep on living :lol


----------



## BTAG (Jun 27, 2013)

It's pretty much an impossible question to answer, so I'll give a list instead.
In no particular order.
-Uncharted 2
-Mass Effect 2
-The Last of Us
-Left 4 Dead 1&2
-MGS 1,3,4
-Super Smash Bros.,Melee, Brawl
-Ninja Gaiden 1&2 (Xbox/360)
-Splinter Cell Conviction
-Assassin's Creed 2, Brotherhood
-Goldeneye(N64),Nightfire
-Vigilante 8
-Star Wars Battlefront 2
-Halo 1-4
-God of War
-Pokemon Yellow,Silver, Soul Silver, X&Y
-Sly Cooper and the Thievius Raccoonus


----------



## Stocke (Jan 8, 2014)

The Elder Scrolls III: Morrowind. Hands down!


----------



## TheExplosionist (Apr 13, 2009)

Age of Empires series


----------



## VinBZ (Nov 2, 2013)

Super Mario RPG is still at the top for me. It holds a very special place in my heart.

Honourable mentions to:
Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask
Fire Emblem: Path of Radiance
Golden Sun
Grand Theft Auto: San Andreas
Timesplitters 2


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

Custom Robo
Bloody Roar: Primal Fury
Pokemon Ruby
Runescape!!! (lol)
Animal Crossing
Dynasty Warriors
Samurai Warriors



ltrain said:


> Bloody roar


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Zelda Ocarina of Time and Majora's mask 
PSO
The Sims (Was addicted to building houses)
Kingdom Hearts
Diddy Kong Racing


----------



## Baalzebub (Jun 15, 2013)

My favorite game would have to be Persona 4. I just love the characters, the poppy soundtrack, the light-hearted atmosphere, and hilarious moments.


----------



## fcmallari02 (Dec 2, 2013)

Anyone Suikoden fanatic ?


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

fcmallari02 said:


> Anyone Suikoden fanatic ?


I saw a Youtube video about six months ago about Suikoden 2 and downloaded it and played it on an emulator and loved it. I haven't played any of the other ones yet though.


----------



## Crimson Lotus (Jul 26, 2013)

Uhm... I'd say Civilization IV.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Left for dead.
It's the only one I play. :lol


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

pachirisu said:


> yakuza 3 lol
> animal crossing


Besides the dead souls.... All the Yakuza games were ****ing awesome, i was so sad when i heard they weren't going to do a western release of Yakuza 5.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

I love the satanic imagery of all Doom games but I guess my favorite would be Doom 3 Resurrection of Evil since it's the only Doom I've managed to make to the end with no cheats.


----------



## Rocklover639 (Jan 3, 2011)

Pokemon 1st 2nd 3rd gen. I was always making friends at the park or in school or in church because I was able to trade all the time and battle them.


----------



## Apathie (Dec 21, 2013)

Probably Final Fantasy X-2.
Have the fondest memories associated with that game.


----------



## RebuiltByHumans (Oct 1, 2013)

Spyro 3: Year Of The Dragon. The video game that defined my childhood. Such happy days... better than the ones today.


----------

